# Craftsman snowblower model # 536.918200



## georgiasparky (Mar 23, 2008)

You can buy pull cord repair sets at the big box stores. Sears might have them too. Just be sure to buy the one for your engine make and hp. 

The instructions are usually on the back of the package. They are not hard to replace.


----------

